# Drift or Pontoon



## geojasstef (Jan 23, 2005)

Well not that I'm likley to buy either but which do you think would be better suited for Michigan rivers Drift boat or two man Pontoon especially the upper Ausable and the Manistee..........


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

If you're llike me you bring too much gear. Pontoons are nice for smaller water and places that making launching difficult but I love my drifter. I think it's better for winter fishing too. I also pull plugs from it for steelhead and don't think you could do that from a pontoon.

I have a Dry Fly for the times my drifter is too big.


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

I've got two single person pontoons and a canoe. I like using both. If your just by yourself the pontoons are awesome. But if you have someone else the canoe works great draggin a chain. It acts just like an Ausable drift boat. Very controlled and the person in the front can fling away. 

If someone told me I could only have one or the other I would go with canoe. Much more effecient on the water. Pontoons are a pain on big lakes. You really can't get down the river very fast if you needed to in the pontoons.

The both are great but I love the canoe. I would think the drift boat would not even be possible on those upper stretches. You would be limited with a drift boat.


----------



## dam 4 drift (Nov 13, 2006)

in the upper reaches of the Au sable the drift boat will be very hard to use.For example the north branch has no access points to back you boat down to the water to unload it and a few low bridges that you won t be able to get under.I also know that their generally not accepted on the mainstream of the files only strech.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Both types have their places. You'd be surprized how much I can fit on just a 10' DryFlyFloatBoat with the optional large front and rear cargo bags. Certainly enough for camping equipment and provisions for one man 1/2 week to a week depending on your water/ice needs.


----------



## tjfishinboy (Oct 5, 2006)

ive got a canoe and a two person dry fly and a single man dry fly. they go anywhere


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

If you are a fisherman and are looking for a craft to fish in, I would give the edge on the bigger rivers like the Muskegon, Big Manistee or St. Joe to the jet sleds. If the choice is between a drift boat and a pontoon boat the drift boat might be the best choice. I have used my pontoon boat on all of the above rivers numerous times and if given the choice I would always use my pontoon boat. If someone else was rowing, I would pick the drift boat. The big disadvantage is the pontoon boat is more difficult to row upstream. The advantage is the pontoon boat is easier to maneuver in tight places.

If you plan to fish rivers like the PM, Pine, Little Manistee, White, Betsie, Platte. Upper Ausable, upper Big Manistee, then a Dryfly pontoon boat is by far the best choice. I have used a canoe on these rivers for over 40 years and have over 500 full days on the water in a Dryfly pontoon boat since the mid 90's.

A canoe will float faster, but for fishing that is a determent. Since they tip over easily they are not especially suited for smaller rivers or winter fishing, the risk to equipment loss and freezing in winter are just a couple of reasons they are not even a consideration in my opinion even if you are an expert. The Dryfly pontoon boats are almost impossible to tip over and Dave can customize your boat for your specific use.

The amount of gear you can store on one as Steve said is very impressive. If you get the ten foot model you can add another seat for a second person, but in most cases it is the perfect one man boat. I actually have been using 12' pontoons with the same diameter as the 10' pontoons the last couple of years but that is because I do a fair amount of overnight camping and enjoy some niceties. 

I am not a big plug person, but I have pulled plugs with my Dryfly boat on several occassions with no problem whatsoever.

Another consideration: People on this web-site for the most part are helpful and want to provide you with good information. Sometimes they try to hard and give advice when they have little experience themselves. I think it is prudent to look at the profile of the person giving advice, read some of their threads and examine their photo galleries before taking their advice. In any case good luck and remember Dave will let you try out a float boat before you buy it.


----------



## geojasstef (Jan 23, 2005)

thanks for all the advice............I think I'm heading more towards the pontoon for two main reasons......price, easy of transport and storage but for now I will stick to wading and the canoe.


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

Geojasstef, When floating in the canoe if you drag a 3/4 inch link chain 9 to 12 feet behind you drift the same speed or slower than a drift boat or a pontoon. I see you already have a canoe. I don't know if you've ever tried that or not but it works great it also helps to increase the stability of the canoe. One thing you would want to do is to not attach the chain directly to the canoe as it will create a ton of noise and ruin the canoe. Attach it to a rope. 

Grew up canoeing and dumping has never been an issue for me as another member suggested it may be. It all depends on your comfort level and skill level. But with out a doubt the pontoons are the most stabile. 

Look at some of Dry Fly's posts he has some great pictures of his trip to the U.P. that show how stabile his product is. 

I personally have just found myself using the canoe more often than the pontoons. I've been fishing rivers in your backyard with the canoe. The Belle, the Mill, Black river, 40th street pond, Harsens Island and other parts in Lake Huron & lake St.Clair. I found it too difficult to paddle around Muskamoot bay in a pontoon. Hence the canoe. Both have their place.

Sorry I don't have any photos to show you but I don't own a digital camera and I don't have a scanner.  

Sounds like adding a pontoon to your collection will pretty much give ya the best of all worlds. What a great Christmas present....a DryFly boat!


----------



## geojasstef (Jan 23, 2005)

I'm all out of christmas points......new pair of orvis pro series waders...but my birthday is just around the corner  

I was using the canoe last year up at 612 and I wouldn't want to drag a chain up there..but there are other areas that I could see that working really well. I like the canoe for finding areas away from other anglers to fish as I think 95% of the fishing is done within 200 yards of the car park


I'm thinking about making a set of these

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/links/link.jsp?id=0001464011360a&type=product&cmCat=search&returnPage=search-results1.jsp&QueryText=canoe&N=4887&Ntk=Products&Ntx=mode+matchall&Nty=1&Ntt=canoe&noImage=0


----------



## SA ULTRA MAG (Nov 7, 2001)

geojasstef,

I have a set of the stabilizers that you show, that you want to make. They worked really well on my new canoe. Both canoe and stabilizers were only used about 6 times. I bought them directly from the company and had them powdercoated camo.
Both have been hanging in the garage since I bought my 12' Dry Fly 3 years ago, man that boat is sweet but I still want a Hyde too.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I've had them all

12' cartoppers, 14' Lund with a 25 for the larger rivers, Dryfly, Canoes (2),12' Stealthcraft, 16.8 Hyde, Orvis pontoon, bellyboats and flatbottoms.

What usually happens is that one's fishing style changes and therefore so does the watercraft. All of them have drawbacks. The craft has to match the water fished. In retrospect it's hard to beat a square stern canoe. Anyone remember the Coleman Scanoe (sp)? That had to be the cat's ass. One of my buddies had one. It's a wider version of a canoe, easily powered with a small outboard, stable enough to stand up in and yet manovered quite well with paddles. His was used in the marshes for ducks, floating rivers and the yearly trips to some Canadian walleye and pike lakes. 

As far as pontoons, they have their place. I found them to be very labor intensive. If they're stored inflated and ready to go, Great! If not, they're a pain. It's also impossible to cover large amounts of water. 3-4 miles of river can occupy most of the day. I know of quite a few guys that were left rowing out in the dark. On larger rivers the wind can play a major role (and we all know it's always blowing upstream...LOL). Fighting the wind on such a light high-profile craft will make your arms bleed, but on smaller waters with sensible expectations they are hard to beat. Same when one has storage problems such as living in an apartment or the inability to tow a trailer. (My Dryfly fit in the trunk of a Monte Carlo)

Could I narrow it down to just one craft on a limited budget? Barely, but I guess the square stern canoe would get my vote, especially when any type of winter fishing enters the scenerio.


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Since Ralf is one of the most experienced fishermen on this site and speaks from experience I wont argue with his conclusions. As Ralf said the Dryfly pontoon boat is at a disadvantage even on a big river like the Muskegon or Big Manistee if you are bucking a decent head wind. Sometimes you feel like you are going backwards They dont look sleek, they are slow and ponderous to row and if you dont plan right, you could easily get caught on the river after dark as well. Floating side by side with a canoe or drift boat, the Dryfly boat floats at about half as fast.

I have been caught after dark on a river on many occasions. When I am, it is usually because the fishing is good and I dont want to quit so I know I wont get out before dark. When I plan a fishing trip with someone and they ask what time will we get off the river, I tell them to tell their wife or girl friend to expect you at dark thirty. If it is after dark and I am in my Dryfly boat, I have little concern because I know I am safe. If your in a hurry or want to cover lots of water, dont buy a Dryfly boat. They have a lot of drag and the wind holds them back. On lakes they are slow as well especially if there is a wind.

While this may be a drawback to some, to me it is one of the pontoons biggest advantages. On rivers like the Sturgeon, Jordan, White, Little Manistee, Upper Manistee, Betsie, Pine Rivers, Pigeon, Asuable South Branch, upper Ausable, Little Muskegon, Platt, Little South Branch of the PM, Boardman, Black River, Rifle River, Upper Thornapple River, Coldwater River, Rouge River and others of similar size pontoon boats like the Dryfly have no rival in my opinion if you are fishing. Slow is good. It gives me time to analyze upcoming waters and decide if I want to fish them and because of the pontoons design the ability to maneuver into position and fish those difficult waters when no one else can. 

Many times I have heard people in canoes say; Wow did you see that hole! and have no way to stop and go back. Very often I will float into a log jam to fish a hold, knowing that I can simply get out of it by pushing off with an oar.

Dryfly boats make no noise, can be maneuvered into places even an expert canoeist would have difficulty getting into. The fact that they have a comfortable seat and backrest is also important if you plan to fish all day and the fact that one can stop by just standing up is an advantage no other craft has. I have a front and rear anchor and can drag them as well if I want. If I drop my front anchor I can fish a hole upstream, something difficult to do from a canoe especially in small fast water like that found in most of the rivers I mentioned.

Blowing up the pontoons especially on a 10 or 12' boat is a pain in summer, thats why I bought a high volume pump from Dave several years ago. A couple of years ago I bought a small utility trailer and that makes things even easier and I still have the option of breaking the boat down, attaching the frame to the roof of the car and store the rest of the equipment inside for long trips.

Then again if you really want to look cool, I recommend an Au Sable guide canoe. Long and slender normally used with a push pole and slowed by a chain. If I see you coming down the river, I might even take your picture.


----------



## DryFly (Jun 4, 2001)

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/data/556/medium/Double_haul_on_truck.jpg

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/data/500/medium/DSCF0510.JPG

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/data/550/medium/2004_0827Image0008.JPG

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/data/549/medium/1881Montana.jpg


WWW.DRYFLYFLOATBOATS.com;)


----------



## DryFly (Jun 4, 2001)

WWW.DRYFLYFLOATBOATS.COM


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

hey dave, i got some ?s for ya.... i tried to get ahold of you on your site, but the contact us type form thing doesn't seem to work cuz when i hit submit my browser can't find the page.


----------



## DryFly (Jun 4, 2001)

I'll check my web site to see why it will not work. 

It should be working perfectly as Steve, the MS webmaster also hosts my web site and he is top notch. Actually speaking of steve, he has created 2 of my web sites along with others for friends of mine and he does a great job. He is also handling the hosting process. 
Now after plugging Steve, you can also email me thru this MS site.

Dave


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Dave check your email on from the DryFly website.


----------



## DryFly (Jun 4, 2001)

You fixed my web site. Steve, thanks for the quick response.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Have you gotten any of the form mails Dave?


----------

